# Help me aquascape my new 180



## Borsig (Nov 21, 2012)

Blank slate - not sure where to start - looking for ideas?

Tank will be primarily for Malawai fish - first few months will be metriaclima doplphins, then when my juvie Star sapphire haps get big enough, the tank is theirs.


----------



## oetheous (May 25, 2013)

I would say since you are planing to house those fish, I would use 2-3 pieces of big rock that break into the the upper 3/4ths of the tank, and then surround those rocks with smaller ones.... lime stone, etc. There wouldn't be a big need to create individual caves, just rocks to break sight. Look at the aquarium galleries for ideas... there plenty of amazing tanks on this forum.


----------



## pablo111 (Dec 10, 2013)

I'd use big rocks like this







. Go to a landscaping or stone masonry place. They usually have hundreds of types of rocks to choose from, at very reasonable prices. Shouldn't cost you more than $40 to get the rocks for that tank.


----------



## jimmie (Oct 23, 2002)

Borsig said:


> Blank slate - not sure where to start - looking for ideas?
> 
> Tank will be primarily for Malawai fish - first few months will be metriaclima doplphins, then when my juvie Star sapphire haps get big enough, the tank is theirs.


 stock it up with some lace rocks , big ones, making it look all natural, no plants , no artifical decoration. :fish:


----------



## jimmie (Oct 23, 2002)

By the way I like your background...


----------



## wade0328 (Jul 2, 2013)

jimmie, do you think lace rock could be found at a landscape yard?


----------



## jimmie (Oct 23, 2002)

wade0328 said:


> jimmie, do you think lace rock could be found at a landscape yard?


I don't know, if you find any at a landscape yard let me know,, I need some for my 55gl grow out I just set up..


----------



## Dutch Guy (Jan 13, 2014)

I don't think you will find lace rock at a stone yard.
I tend to like a more natural looking tank and with that in mind, I'd look for rocks that resemble the rocks in the background.


----------



## tankhead (Aug 8, 2008)

holey rock has always worked well for me


----------



## jimmie (Oct 23, 2002)

wade0328 said:


> jimmie, do you think lace rock could be found at a landscape yard?


I found some nice size rock for my tank for free  on the levee where I from by lake.


----------

